# storage of human scent



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Thought it was worth sharing-artical on storage of human scent - Good transfer over to storage of HR and other scent items. I use glass jars whenever I can for my training aids. I think most do.

After some talking I am going to move my bones to cardboard shipping tubes instead of in a plastic box.

I have taken to sealing them tight then overpacking with plastic paint cans for transport though just because it is bad news when you drop one.

http://www.pawsoflife.org/Library/Scent/Hudson_2009.pdf


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

A group I trained with removed a plastic bucket with lid from the back of a truck, and _I could smell it myself_ from 30 feet away before the lid was even off.


----------

